# Flirty pet names



## Greeklearner101

Γειά σας, I'm looking for examples of flirty (not romantic) pet names to call a guy, along the lines of κούκλε!


----------



## Konstantinos

It will be easier if you give some English examples to understand better what you are looking for.


----------



## Greeklearner101

Konstantinos said:


> It will be easier if you give some English examples to understand better what you are looking for.


Such as: handsome, hot stuff, stud, sexy, cutie, things like that


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Greeklearner101 said:


> handsome, hot stuff, stud, sexy, cutie


Are these pet names for you?


----------



## Konstantinos

So, these are some suggestions for pet names to call a Greek guy:

Bear in mind that on these aspects the μου (my, mine) is much more important than English.

Όμορφέ μου. Γλυκέ μου. Πανέμορφέ μου. Ομορφούλη μου. Άντρακλά μου. Παιδαρά μου. Αρσενικέ μου.

Here the γλυκέ μου I think is much more popular than the English my sweet guy or my sweetie. It is very usual.

About his appearance:

Ψηλέ μου, γεροδεμένε μου, μελαγχρινέ μου, ξανθέ μου, γαλονομάτε μου or γαλανομάτη μου, γυμνασμένε μου.

The following ones if you are close to have sex. (Vulgar language)

Σέξυ μου, καυλιάρη μου, μανάρι μου, γαμιά μου.

A combination of sex and romance:

Έρωτά μου, ερωτιάρη μου.


----------



## ioanell

Konstantinos said:


> Σέξυ μου, καυλιάρη μου, μανάρι μου, γαμιά μου.


. Obviously, for some posters this is also one of the purposes of the forum, especially if they are planning to visit Greece in summer and live their dream.


----------



## Greeklearner101

Konstantinos said:


> So, these are some suggestions for pet names to call a Greek guy:
> 
> Bear in mind that on these aspects the μου (my, mine) is much more important than English.
> 
> Όμορφέ μου. Γλυκέ μου. Πανέμορφέ μου. Ομορφούλη μου. Άντρακλά μου. Παιδαρά μου. Αρσενικέ μου.
> 
> Here the γλυκέ μου I think is much more popular than the English my sweet guy or my sweetie. It is very usual.
> 
> About his appearance:
> 
> Ψηλέ μου, γεροδεμένε μου, μελαγχρινέ μου, ξανθέ μου, γαλονομάτε μου or γαλανομάτη μου, γυμνασμένε μου.
> 
> The following ones if you are close to have sex. (Vulgar language)
> 
> Σέξυ μου, καυλιάρη μου, μανάρι μου, γαμιά μου.
> 
> A combination of sex and romance:
> 
> Έρωτά μου, ε
> 
> 
> Konstantinos said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, these are some suggestions for pet names to call a Greek guy:
> 
> Bear in mind that on these aspects the μου (my, mine) is much more important than English.
> 
> Όμορφέ μου. Γλυκέ μου. Πανέμορφέ μου. Ομορφούλη μου. Άντρακλά μου. Παιδαρά μου. Αρσενικέ μου.
> 
> Here the γλυκέ μου I think is much more popular than the English my sweet guy or my sweetie. It is very usual.
> 
> About his appearance:
> 
> Ψηλέ μου, γεροδεμένε μου, μελαγχρινέ μου, ξανθέ μου, γαλονομάτε μου or γαλανομάτη μου, γυμνασμένε μου.
> 
> The following ones if you are close to have sex. (Vulgar language)
> 
> Σέξυ μου, καυλιάρη μου, μανάρι μου, γαμιά μου.
> 
> A combination of sex and romance:
> 
> Έρωτά μου, ερωτιάρη μου.
> 
> 
> 
> Ευχαριστώ! This is helpful, thank you!
Click to expand...




Paulfromitaly said:


> Are these pet names for you?


They can be used as pet names in the right context 😂


----------



## Apollodorus

Paulfromitaly said:


> Are these pet names for you?



I think they are for most people if you take "pet" in the sense of "favorite/loved person". 🙂



ioanell said:


> . Obviously, for some posters this is also one of the purposes of the forum, especially if they are planning to visit Greece in summer and live their dream.



I'm not planning to visit this summer, but would it be possible to have some examples of _female _"pet names", in case there is a change of plans? Thanks.


----------

